# Waikiki stay in Honolulu questions



## billymach4 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a week stay at Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai in December. 

1) I understand there is a valet charge of $28/ day at this resort for parking. There is a nearby parking facility that charges $20 / day. There may be other cheaper walking distance options? Does anyone have any recommendations for alternate nearby parking options at this resort?

2) Do I really need a car if I am staying in Waikiki? Can I get away with a daily rental for a few days for some day trips?

3) Want to do a Pearl Harbor Tour. Should I get tickets via the National Park Service website? Or should I rely on a tour operator?

Thanks in advance!

Bill


----------



## AKE (Sep 7, 2013)

You don't need a car for more than a day or two if you are staying in Waikiki. There is local bus transport or walking to most places. The only times you would need a car is if you want to do some sightseeing and drive around the island. From the airport there is excellent shuttle bus service right to your hotel as well as hotel pickup.  You can buy a ticket on the shuttle and if you buy a return ticket, you save even more.  If it is your first time in Waikiki I would recommend taking an all-day tour which includes a Pearl Harbour visit (and you will also see other sights).  Another good excursion is to the Polynesian Culture Centre - you can drive there or take a tour from Waikiki.  Which everyou choose, make sure that you get there as soon as it opens and plan on staying for luau and show at night as it is a 'full day experience'.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 7, 2013)

billymach4 said:


> I have a week stay at Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai in December.
> 
> 1) I understand there is a valet charge of $28/ day at this resort for parking. There is a nearby parking facility that charges $20 / day. There may be other cheaper walking distance options? Does anyone have any recommendations for alternate nearby parking options at this resort?


Ilikai is near the Hilton Hawaiian Village
See this old thread regarding nearby parking options - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114234



> 2) Do I really need a car if I am staying in Waikiki? Can I get away with a daily rental for a few days for some day trips?


No, you don't really need a car. It depends on where you plan to go. You can get away with a daily rental for a few days.
Waikiki Bus Guide - http://www.thebus.org/pop/Visitor_WaikikiGuide.pdf
Routes & Timetables - http://www.thebus.org/Route/Routes.asp
Ground transportation from Honolulu airport - http://hawaii.gov/hnl/ground-transportation

Nearby Grocery Store Food Pantry on Hobron Ln - http://www.yelp.com/biz/food-pantry-ltd-honolulu-3 
If you have a car, there's a nice Safeway supermarket at 888 Kapahulu Avenue (NOTE: additional parking is available on the top of the supermarket just take the ramp; Definitely sign up for their shoppers card for discounts) - http://local.safeway.com/hi/honolulu-2747.html



> 3) Want to do a Pearl Harbor Tour. Should I get tickets via the National Park Service website? Or should I rely on a tour operator?



I suggest doing Pearl Harbor on your own so you can take time to explore. 
If advance tickets are still available, I suggest reserving a ticket via the website otherwise you'll need to arrive there early to get a walk-in ticket http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1483596&postcount=24

You can also take the bus to Pearl Harbor (see the Waikiki Bus Guide above).


----------



## GregT (Sep 8, 2013)

We have been 4x to HHV and have never rented a car.   There is an Advantage counter in the Illikai so if you wanted a rental for the day you could?

Have fun!


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 9, 2013)

For me personally, I wouldn't want to limit myself to just Waikiki with no car if you're staying for more than a few days.  I love day trips to Ko'Olina, the North Shore, Lanikai Beach etc.  

On our last trip, we stayed at the Outrigger Reef on the Beach and I parked the car for free at the other end of the strip by the zoo.  It's a brisk 15 minute walk (probably 25 minutes from the Ilikai), but I'm able bodied and I enjoyed walking Waikiki.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 9, 2013)

Chrispee said:


> For me personally, I wouldn't want to limit myself to just Waikiki with no car if you're staying for more than a few days.  I love day trips to Ko'Olina, the North Shore, Lanikai Beach etc.
> 
> On our last trip, we stayed at the Outrigger Reef on the Beach and I parked the car for free at the other end of the strip by the zoo.  It's a brisk 15 minute walk (probably 25 minutes from the Ilikai), but I'm able bodied and I enjoyed walking Waikiki.



The iilikai is another 15 minute walk from that location. I wouldn't recommend it.  But I do agree on getting a car. 

Put it this way, you paid for you plane ticket, got your room, in the grand scheme of things parking is not much more. In general parking on Oahu is expensive.  Not just  in Waikiki. Are there other options ? Yes, but it all depends on what you consider convienient and worth your time.


Keep in mind you are coming in December. Yes its warm compared to the mainland US. But its also rainy season, so consider that as well.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 9, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> If you have a car, there's a nice Safeway supermarket at 888 Kapahulu Avenue.



If you haven't yet, you have to try the new Safeway at 1234 S. Beretania St. 

It has covered parking and... wait for it... a shopping-cart escalator!


----------



## pacman (Sep 9, 2013)

I wouldn't get too hung up about renting a car for the whole week, however,
you should rent one for at least a day and go to the North Shore.
Waikiki is all about walking the area.

pacman


----------



## daventrina (Sep 9, 2013)

Chrispee said:


> For me personally, I wouldn't want to limit myself to just Waikiki with no car if you're staying for more than a few days.  I love day trips ...


That's what I'm thinking...
Someday ... maybe we'll go and just crash on the beach ... someday...


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 10, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> If you haven't yet, you have to try the new Safeway at 1234 S. Beretania St.
> 
> It has covered parking and... wait for it... a shopping-cart escalator!



Oh my, I've never seen a shopping-cart escalator!
Thanks for the heads up. I'll definitely have to stop by the Safeway on Beretania during my next stay


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 10, 2013)

*Walking from the Park to the Iilikai*



PearlCity said:


> The iilikai is another 15 minute walk from that location. I wouldn't recommend it.  But I do agree on getting a car.
> 
> Put it this way, you paid for you plane ticket, got your room, in the grand scheme of things parking is not much more. In general parking on Oahu is expensive.  Not just  in Waikiki. Are there other options ? Yes, but it all depends on what you consider convienient and worth your time.
> 
> ...



Let me first say that a week in Honolulu is way to short for our taste.  We have been to Honolulu 6 times, the shortest was 2 weeks, and stay longer each time.  Therefore, you may want to rent a car, take cabs, run everywhere you can, and do as much as possible in the short really six days you have.  Or you can take it easy and enjoy the city by the ocean (Waikiki) and maybe take a one day trip out of the city to see the rest of Oahu or the Arizona.  The choice is yours and the type of vacation you want. 

However, we have walked many times from the Park to the HHV, which is a little closer than the Iilikai.  While it is very walkable, if you are a walker, I wouldn't do that walk, which is over a half hour very fast walk, just to get or drop off my car.   Besides, walking down Kalakaua is a blast and very enjoyably distracting it could take you hours to make the walk. 

There is an hourly rate lot right behind the Iilikai.  If you are really going to use the car everyday it would be very cost effective.  You can park for $1/hour or $6 for a 10 hour or less period overnight.  However, I said "if you are really going to use the car everyday"  If you are like us you won't. So why rent it and pay about $50/day to rent it, and $30/day to park.  

I would relax and enjoy my week in what we consider the most enjoyable place in the world.  Do an activity or two either by renting a car or taking a tour.  
Finally, start planning your 2014 trip to come back.  We are leaving January 4th for 98 days.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great comments and tips. Keep them coming, I enjoy reading all of the thoughts and experiences.


----------



## pipet (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree with the other comments - you can get by without a car - but it depends on what you want to do. Do you want to spend more time relaxing on the beach in Waikiki & concentrate on exploring there)? As much as there is to explore in Waikiki alone, I get the call-of-the-wild itch and go on hikes, visit the Aboretum, Diamond Head, etc, so I like a car more for than just a couple of days, but I always think I should just plan a complete week at the beach with no running around. 

If you do plan on getting a car, compare pricing for parking fees vs the cheaper rates you tend to get when securing a weekly rental. Some good places to check prices are discounthawaiicarrentals.com, costco, and priceline (do a really lowball name your own price - I've been very successful with this).

No matter what you choose, I second the advice to be ready to start planning your return trip!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 15, 2013)

*Waikiki versis NYC*



billymach4 said:


> Great comments and tips. Keep them coming, I enjoy reading all of the thoughts and experiences.



I just noticed that you are from our neck of the woods.  Although we live on Long Island we were both born in the Bronx,  met on 9th Ave. and 14th Street, and my husband worked for the City University of NY for 12 years.

If you and your wife like NYC, I believe you will appreciate the Honolulu/Waikiki area.  We say it is like taking Manhattan and putting it on Fire Island.  It will never have all the shows, restaurants, shops and museums that 8 million people 15 million metropolitan area NYC has, but it does have lots of that type of activity within walking distance or a short bus ride.  But it also has what Manhattan doesn't have; the Pacific Ocean right there.  You are on the Ocean.  As you know the ocean is far away from Manhattan.  However, we look at Honolulu as the antithesis of the following statement that a fellow timeshare owner from the east coast mentioned to me.  "Why would I travel all that way to lay on a beach.  We never lay on the beach.  We, at times, walk the beach during the day, walk by the beach at night, sit and watch the sunset and listen to bands on the beach.

These are not thoughts for your first one week trip since you will have more enough stimulation in that week.  As you consider a return for longer trips you can explore the following:  the Honolulu Academy of Arts, the Hawaii State Art Museum, the Iolani Palace, the Bishop Museum, the Hawaii Theater, the Blaisdale Center which has 3 venues, Chinatown, Ist Friday Art Walks, Art After Dark on last Fridays, Saturday Jazz nights at the Doris Duke Theater, Parades, Honolulu Festival, Fireworks Tuesday and Friday nights, Kapiolani Park Arts Festivals, The Royal Hawaiian Band, the Honolulu Zoo, the Honolulu Aquarium, and Street Parties.  Some of these are the less known activities.  There are other activities that are centered on tourists that I won't even mention since you will fall over them.


----------



## geekgirl512 (Sep 18, 2013)

I stayed at the Ilikai in June.  It was my first trip to Oahu and I saved some money on parking by using the Ala Wai Harbor parking lot.  The downside to that was I could only park in a spot up to 12 hours if I remember right.  So I had to make sure I moved the car.  Looking back, I'm not sure it was such a big difference to do that vs. paying the $28/day for valet parking.  Also, someone <kicked> a huge dent in the side of the car (I could tell by the footprint), and I'm still working through the insurance on that.

I was glad to have a car for getting around however.  We weren't able to get Pearl Harbor tickets in advance as they were sold out, so we went early one day to stand in line and easily got tickets that way.  Our tickets were for 10 am so we had time to go out for breakfast, then came back for the tour.  Afterwards, we drove to Punchbowl (Military Cemetery of the Pacific).  I highly recommend that as well - be sure to see the maps at the top.  They are beautiful works of art as well as a terrific history of WWII, plus Korea and Vietnam.

We also took a day trip to the North Shore and another to see the Bishop Museum.

Prior to my visit to Oahu/Waikiki, I had been to Maui and Kauai.  Although I had heard about the crowds and traffic in Waikiki, I was not prepared for how many people and cars there were.  Overall, I'm not a crowd person, so it was a bit overwhelming for me.  But other people love the energy of Waikiki, so it's definitely a personal taste thing.  I'm headed to the Big Island next month and expect it will be more what I look for on vacation.  

Overall though, I'm glad I went and would like to go back sometime to see more of the historical sites on the island (Iolani Palace, etc.).

Have a great time!


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 25, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> I just noticed that you are from our neck of the woods.  Although we live on Long Island we were both born in the Bronx,  met on 9th Ave. and 14th Street, and my husband worked for the City University of NY for 12 years.
> 
> If you and your wife like NYC, I believe you will appreciate the Honolulu/Waikiki area.  We say it is like taking Manhattan and putting it on Fire Island.  It will never have all the shows, restaurants, shops and museums that 8 million people 15 million metropolitan area NYC has, but it does have lots of that type of activity within walking distance or a short bus ride.  But it also has what Manhattan doesn't have; the Pacific Ocean right there.  You are on the Ocean.  As you know the ocean is far away from Manhattan.  However, we look at Honolulu as the antithesis of the following statement that a fellow timeshare owner from the east coast mentioned to me.  "Why would I travel all that way to lay on a beach.  We never lay on the beach.  We, at times, walk the beach during the day, walk by the beach at night, sit and watch the sunset and listen to bands on the beach.
> 
> These are not thoughts for your first one week trip since you will have more enough stimulation in that week.  As you consider a return for longer trips you can explore the following:  the Honolulu Academy of Arts, the Hawaii State Art Museum, the Iolani Palace, the Bishop Museum, the Hawaii Theater, the Blaisdale Center which has 3 venues, Chinatown, Ist Friday Art Walks, Art After Dark on last Fridays, Saturday Jazz nights at the Doris Duke Theater, Parades, Honolulu Festival, Fireworks Tuesday and Friday nights, Kapiolani Park Arts Festivals, The Royal Hawaiian Band, the Honolulu Zoo, the Honolulu Aquarium, and Street Parties.  Some of these are the less known activities.  There are other activities that are centered on tourists that I won't even mention since you will fall over them.




WoW just now logged on to TUG to catch up and do more research since my trip is coming up soon! Thanks again for all of the Tips and Advice!


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 25, 2013)

geekgirl512 said:


> I stayed at the Ilikai in June.  It was my first trip to Oahu and I saved some money on parking by using the Ala Wai Harbor parking lot.  The downside to that was I could only park in a spot up to 12 hours if I remember right.  So I had to make sure I moved the car.  Looking back, I'm not sure it was such a big difference to do that vs. paying the $28/day for valet parking.  Also, someone <kicked> a huge dent in the side of the car (I could tell by the footprint), and I'm still working through the insurance on that.
> 
> I was glad to have a car for getting around however.  We weren't able to get Pearl Harbor tickets in advance as they were sold out, so we went early one day to stand in line and easily got tickets that way.  Our tickets were for 10 am so we had time to go out for breakfast, then came back for the tour.  Afterwards, we drove to Punchbowl (Military Cemetery of the Pacific).  I highly recommend that as well - be sure to see the maps at the top.  They are beautiful works of art as well as a terrific history of WWII, plus Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> ...



Thank YOU!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2013)

I think Fort Derussy Beach is walking distance from where your staying. Kahanamoku Beach either turns into or runs into Fort Derussy Beach. I could hang here for a week or two. Items you might need are umbrellas, towels, ice chest and lotion. Make sure to get dark sunglasses.

http://www.newsday.com/travel/hawaii-s-duke-kahanamoku-best-beach-in-the-u-s-1.4421978

Bill


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 26, 2013)

*No Car Needed*

Although I have been in California for over 30 years, my first 25 were in my birthplace of New York City. I still visit NYC often since all of my family is still there. My first trip to Hawaii was about 20 years ago. I was a single dad and took 3 kids with me. The youngest was not even two years old with the others age 11 and 9.  We stayed downtown in Waikiki and I did not even have a drivers license to rent a car.  I was born and raised in the Bronx and did not need a car.  

We took the bus everywhere including Pearl Harbor, Haunemea Bay, and a few other main tourist spots.  We were able to go to the beach right there at Waikiki. Then I paid for tours to the Polynesian Cultural Center and another to go to the North Shore.

Bottom line... You can enjoy your week in Hawaii with or without a car. Well, let's say you can enjoy Oahu with or without a car.  I would not go to the other islands without a car.   

Have fun!!!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 26, 2013)

*Waikiki Trip Advice*



billymach4 said:


> WoW just now logged on to TUG to catch up and do more research since my trip is coming up soon! Thanks again for all of the Tips and Advice!



If you have any questions about the tip and advice please let know I usually get on every day or so.  However, I will be taking my own short (13 day trip)to Florida on the Sunday after Thanksgiving and then on to our favorite place in the world Waikiki starting Januray 4th for the winter.  I usually don't go on as frequently when I am on a trip since there is to much stimulation for me to sit.


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 26, 2013)

easyrider said:


> I think Fort Derussy Beach is walking distance from where your staying. Kahanamoku Beach either turns into or runs into Fort Derussy Beach. I could hang here for a week or two. Items you might need are umbrellas, towels, ice chest and lotion. Make sure to get dark sunglasses.
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/travel/hawaii-s-duke-kahanamoku-best-beach-in-the-u-s-1.4421978
> 
> Bill



Easyrider Bill,


My son and DIL will be actually staying at the Hale Koa and attending a wedding. DIL will be the Matron of Honor. The young lady getting married is actually stationed in Oahu and having her nuptials at the Hale Koa. I will arrive mid week at the SVC Illikai then DS and DIL will head back east.

The Hale Koa and Ft Derussy is within walking distance for sure.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 26, 2013)

*Hale Koa and Ilikai are within Walking Distance*



billymach4 said:


> Easyrider Bill,
> 
> 
> My son and DIL will be actually staying at the Hale Koa and attending a wedding. DIL will be the Matron of Honor. The young lady getting married is actually stationed in Oahu and having her nuptials at the Hale Koa. I will arrive mid week at the SVC Illikai then DS and DIL will head back east.
> ...



We stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village which is the only resort between the Hale Koa and the Ilikai. All three of these are large resorts so it is a good few block walk.  You need to walk toward Diamond Head to get to the Hale Koa.  You can walk along the street down Ala Moana to Kalia, make a right on Kalia and walk until you get to the front entrance to the Hale Koa, but that to me is not interesting and I believe longer.  I would walk thru the gate from the parking lot behind the Ilikai that leads to the Lagoon, around the Lagoon either way, and the take the concrete path along the Ocean toward the Hale Koa.  After you get past the Hilton Hawaiian Village there are a few paths that go into the Fort DeRussy and the Hale Koa take one into the Hotel grounds.  Walking along the Ocean to get places is one of the things we love about Waikiki.


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Halona Beach Cove / Eternity Beach*

http://news.moviefone.com/2010/09/17/famous-movie-locations-from-here-to-eternity-beach

Has anyone ever been to Halona Beach Cove / Eternity Beach. This is now on my list!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 27, 2013)

billymach4 said:


> http://news.moviefone.com/2010/09/17/famous-movie-locations-from-here-to-eternity-beach
> 
> Has anyone ever been to Halona Beach Cove / Eternity Beach. This is now on my list!




I never thought it was anything special. The movie made it look great. There are so many nice beaches on Oahu, this is just another one, that also happened to be in a movie. 

If you're going to park a car at the Blowhole and hike down, don't leave anything valuable in your car. It may not be there when you get back. Seriously.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Nov 28, 2013)

When we've been in the winter, most the sand has been gone, and it didn't look all that romantic.


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 28, 2013)

artringwald said:


> When we've been in the winter, most the sand has been gone, and it didn't look all that romantic.



Panavision is an amazing feat of technology.. Even way back in the 50's. Looking at the movie clip you can see the coziness of the location at ground level. From above it does look rather quaint. The sense of perspective gets blurred in the movie. 

I always like to see a movie and say to myself that "I was there!".

When in Newport Beach at Marriott's NCV I went down to Crystal Cove Beach where they shot the Beach House scene from the movie Beaches. 

It is a shame that the houses are still there but have not been maintained. Somewhat dilapidated. But  " I was there".


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 28, 2013)

billymach4 said:


> I always like to see a movie and say to myself that "I was there!".




Slightly off topic:  If you go to Hanalei Bay on Kauai and walk to the left of the pier, you can see the beach and house that were featured in the movie The Descendants.

Dave


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 5, 2013)

Did the USS Arizona today. 

This has been a lifelong destination for me. Was very somber and moving. CVN 68 USS Nimitz was parked and fully loaded with Aircraft at the ready! There was also a rehearsal for the upcoming Dec 7 activities. One of the sailors from the USS Arizona recently passed, and will be interred on Saturday along with his fallen sailors.


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Where can I find a Convenience Store?*

Just joking. I see these ABC stores everywhere. On Ala Moana, in the HHV. It is funny how they also cater to the Japanese tourist set. Especially in the HHV. 

(I am not being racist here)

What is the deal with those trolley buses that only have the Japanese or Korean tourists. Double deckers, Some have this whale tail on the roof, open air style as well. Then I heard there was an exclusive section in the Mall that is dedicated to the Japanese tourists. Do they offer special prices to these tourists that they draw them to shop?

The best part was when we got in an elevator here at the Ilikai and there was a Japanese Bride in her wedding gown, along with what looked like the groom going down to meet their limo. That was quite a site. We were happy for them.

I always have known to expect a large contingent of Japanese here in HI, but to be honest I am overwhelmed by the population. 

Then this contrasts with the US Military presence among the throngs of tourists. Especially when I went over by the Hale Koa resort. We had a few drinks there, and I felt like I was back in the Air Force among the service members!


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 6, 2013)

billymach4 said:


> I see these ABC stores everywhere.



In fact, *39* stores to serve you on Oahu, the most in the state.

According to their Web site, there are 12 stores on Maui, 5 on the Big Island, 3 on Kauai, and 8 on Hawaii's "9th island" of Las Vegas. (Also 8 on Guam and 2 on Saipan.)


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 7, 2013)

We drove around the Island today. Ko Olina, Dole Plantation, North Shore, Banzai Pipeline. Totally awesome. Those surfer dudes are incredible! They were all heading out to the water like some sort of religious pilgrimage! There is a surfing event going on as well. "Billabong Pipe Masters" . Supposed to be a big worldwide competition in the surfing world.  

Then I have to contend with the Honolulu Marathon on Sunday.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 8, 2013)

You are used to the congestion being from and working in New York, billymach. 

I am so glad that you drove around the island because Oahu is so beautiful. If you still have time, go and have a sunset drink at the Halekulani, close to you, and see and listen to the music of the Hula dance being performed by Kanoe Miller. 

We now follow her on Facebook nightly and it brings us right back to this beautiful spot again and the lovely music and her gracious hula dance. The ambiance is so special in the middle of busy Waikiki Beach so we like to visit here every year on our way to Maui. 

We lost "Auntie Genoa" at the Marriott Hotel but her family and the musicians have taken over her tradition so we still go and enjoy it , when we are here. Our reservations are made around these dates so not to miss either one.

PS. Now, my husband is mad that I told you my secret but I am willing to share with you in NYC, because some of you spoiled me too when I was there over New Year's Eve.


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 8, 2013)

iconnections said:


> You are used to the congestion being from and working in New York, billymach.
> 
> I am so glad that you drove around the island because Oahu is so beautiful. If you still have time, go and have a sunset drink at the Halekulani, close to you, and see and listen to the music of the Hula dance being performed by Kanoe Miller.
> 
> ...



Emmy,


Thanks for the tip. This is my last night here. The classic hawaiian style hula is really nostalgic, sort of like an art deco era. It may be a few years but I will have to plan another trip. Tomorrow I am off to Kauai!

There was a Pearl Harbor parade on the main strip this evening. We were walking faster than the traffic.


----------



## Stressy (Dec 8, 2013)

billymach4 said:


> Emmy,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. This is my last night here. The classic hawaiian style hula is really nostalgic, sort of like an art deco era. It may be a few years but I will have to plan another trip. *Tomorrow I am off to Kauai*!
> ...



Soooo excited for you! Do post with your observations and activities on Kauai. My favorite island


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 8, 2013)

Made it to HNL at the gate now. DW is already planning for our next return trip.

This is a good sign for the future.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 9, 2013)

*Best part of leaving is already planning your return trip*



billymach4 said:


> Emmy,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. This is my last night here. The classic hawaiian style hula is really nostalgic, sort of like an art deco era. It may be a few years but I will have to plan another trip. Tomorrow I am off to Kauai!
> ...



I told you that you didn't need a car in Honolulu and that it was more of a burden than an assist.  You only need to rent a car to go around the island for a special trip to see things that are outside of Honolulu.

The best part of leaving Hawaii is already planning your return trip.  We are arriving on January 4th.  We never leave before we have some of the planning done for the next trip so we can start our daily count down until we return.  That way we can say it is only ??? days until we arrive again.


----------

